# PHOTOS IN WORLD CUP 2014



## surapon (Jun 20, 2014)

Dear friends.
Some of our friends ask us about the world cup photography by Canon equipment.
After I look at the internet( about 1,000 +), I find some photos of the photographers in this world cup, that use a few Canon Big white lenses.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------

